# Bit Embarrassing.......Penis Pumps



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't been active on TAM for a while now...but thought it was the ideal place to ask opinions...

I am in my late forties and am having problems getting an erection and keeping it. 
I have tried viagra and cialis and while they seemed to work I just didnt feel right....I felt a bit 'queasy'.

I have researched penis pumps as a non 'medical' alternative. From what I have read, providing you don't 'over pump' etc and be careful (no more than 20 mins etc) they seem to work...providing you are in the mood and have a partial erection them seem to help get you to full strength that you can keep using a **** ring - again only for maybe 20 mins.

Has anyone on here used one or uses one? Do they work?
Please help...either on here or via PM.

Thanks (embarrassingly!)


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

I would talk to a urologist about this. ED is mostly a blood flow issue. There might be ways to counter the queasy effect of Cialis or Viagra. I've never heard of anyone taking Cialis to have any issues?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the hose attachment to your vacuum cleaner may be a cheaper alternative


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Some websites that sell penis pumps may have forums in which men relate their experiences with the devices. You may want to try those.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought those were mostly billed as stretching/enlarging type things. I know they've been around for ages, but I'd still be a little leery, I think.

Never heard any horror stories, but they could be out there.

I'm guessing you're in the UK (avatar), but in the US, we are currently under siege with "men's clinics" that guarantee results in one day, starting at $199 for a visit.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

Will be watching replies....my man is concerned for this very thing. He's @ the age where he is not always fully ready. He gets there eventually but worries about the future. I try to be reassuring but he's more worried about it than I am.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Waits4Mr.Right said:


> Will be watching replies....my man is concerned for this very thing. He's @ the age where he is not always fully ready. He gets there eventually but worries about the future. I try to be reassuring but he's more worried about it than I am.


They do work and most insurances cover them for organic impotence. See here: Welcome - Osbon ErecAid : TIMM Medical Technologies, Inc..

I've never had a patient bring one back stating it did not work. One did high five me the next time he came in though. :smthumbup:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Voltaire2013 said:


> They do work and most insurances cover them for organic impotence. See here: Welcome - Osbon ErecAid : TIMM Medical Technologies, Inc..
> 
> I've never had a patient bring one back stating it did not work. One did high five me the next time he came in though. :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


Wow. Actually something made by a real medical company, and not advertised in the back of Penthouse.


----------



## Seasong (Mar 1, 2012)

My husband used a medical grade pump, the Encore, for almost a full year before getting implant surgery. His ed was the result of cancer treatment (not prostrate) so his was not a gradual loss of function. He had desire and could feel pleasure but no longer get or maintain a full erection, even with pills.

Without the pump we couldn't have actual intercourse more than maybe two or three times so it was worth the hassle of using it. But the penis ring could be irritating and it had some other drawbacks, like numbness for him and coldness for me. Still, waaaayyy better than being unable to have sex! 

Hope this helps

He's had the implant for about a year and a half and we like that much better. 

Ps. Stay away from novelty pumps from sex shops... Not the same!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

A buddy talked to his wife about getting one. She said it won't likely become a big thing.


----------



## Rivi (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol got one, had one, its not really a solution to anything its more a thing for stimulation and massage. The wife hates it but its like a reminder to me about my own insecurities at the same time as encouragement. ED is a doctor thing though.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

First and foremost, what has your wife done to help with your erection issues? 

This should come first LONG LONG LONG before any Viagra or other crap.

Seriously. There is so many things she can do to get you going....what has she tried? 

if she hasn't and just expects you to be ready when it's time......that = doing it wrong.

Sorry


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Hope the OP comes back to tell us how things worked out. Hope the future is looking up. Way up.


----------

